# dbload Troubles



## judicata (Feb 23, 2004)

For kicks, I'm trying to create a clean 6.4a image for my Series 2 Directivo.

I successfully imaged 64small.mfs onto an 8gb flash drive.

I then transferred the file named "4a-01-2-321.slices.tgz" obtained from the dvrupgrade site onto the flash drive in a directory on the active partition (sda4) called /var/packages. I used tar to extract that file and ended up with the following files in the /var/packages directory: GZCore-1270044-2.slice.gz; GZhpk-Series2-127004588-2.slice.gz; GZkernel-Series2-127004586-2.slice.gz; swsystem-127006885-2.slice.gz; and utils-127004582-2.slice.gz. I gzip'd them so that I had the following slices in /var/packages: GZCore-1270044-2.slice; GZhpk-Series2-127004588-2.slice; GZkernel-Series2-127004586-2.slice; swsystem-127006885-2.slice; and utils-127004582-2.slice. One of the archives I gzip'd must have also had the file "dbload" within it because that file is now also in /var/packages.

I run into trouble trying to dbload the slices. I am accessing the flash drive while booted into Linux using the PTVUpgrade LBA8 Boot CD. After mounting the active partition of the flash drive as /tivo, I change into the directory containing the slices with this command:

cd /tivo/var/packages

I then chmod'd dbload with this command

chmod 755 dbload

I then attempted to dbload each of the slices with this command:

dbload *.slice

I received the following error message:

./dbload: /tvbin/tivosh: No such file or directory
./dbload: exec: /tvbin/tivosh: cannot execute: No such file or directory

I then tried the following command:

/tivo/var/packages/dbload *.slice

That resulted in the following error message:

/tivo/var/packages/dbload: /tvbin/tivosh: No such file or directory
/tivo/var/packages/dbload: exec: /tvbin/tivosh: cannot execute: No such file or directory

All the posts I've read with instructions on using dbload involve accessing bash through telnet. But since I'm doing this with a flash drive, that is not an option.

Can I dbload while booted from PTVUpgrade's LBA48 Boot CD, or does dbload need to be on that CD to work?

Thanks!


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

I'm not familiar with the environment you're working in. I always thought you needed to use dbload on the TiVo itself, but perhaps this 64small.mfs you're using permits such a thing assuming it's also simulating the MFS on a TiVo.

Regardless, the failure you're are reporting is due to your environment, tivosh is expected at path /tvbin/tivosh and it's not there. I know you'll find it at that location on a TiVo itself.


----------



## judicata (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

